# My VW T25 homebrew



## nij (Mar 19, 2012)

This is Bobby, our much loved 1985 VW T25/T3 Transporter 1.9 WBX

This was mainly converted by the previous owner, I am slowly making it 'mine'












MOT day






Halloween (my daughters 2nd birthday)






First attempt at 'wilding' (there is a POI submitted for this spot)






First meal in van (dubway)






He has his own blog too - BOBBY BUS


----------



## nij (Mar 19, 2012)

runnach said:


> Tidy wedge, mate. I have a 1980 air cooled pop top. Handy for those single track roads!!
> 
> Cheers.......



Cheers buddy. It is quite tidy for a unrestored and no serious bodywork EVER. Though there are a few areas that need looking at. Luckily for me the seams are almost solid and only a little bit of welding required before re-paint (end of this or start of next year).

I love the size of wedges, it fits in places I struggle to get my car TBH. I was stuck between a pop and a hi-top, but went for a hi as I never travel light and the plans for the future include a two week euro (to start with anyway lol).


----------



## nij (Mar 19, 2012)

runnach said:


> I went for poptop so I can park my wedge at rear of my house, basically rear is a walled garden, wedge has to get through an eight foot square opening, when I go for a bigger bus, stonework above will have to be removed.
> 
> I also like poptop because we can get under those height barriers, there are some really nice places we have over nighted purely because we got under the barrier, there was one that was touch and go, I just let some air out the tyres...........lol.
> 
> ...




Now that is tidy 
Love the wheels.

That's why I wanted a pop, but TBH I really don't think I would have coped.

Is it lowered?? I just bought a set of clear indis and rear for when it repainted - still stuck on colour tho
Where you get that lightbrow??? love it
Syncro mirrors (or are they LT) look the part on any wedge IMO

You on any VW forums? (EDIT - Do I see a 80-90 badge?? whats your username?)


----------



## nij (Mar 19, 2012)

runnach said:


> What you see outside is how I bought it, yes it is lowered too. Alloys are from JK and I assume lightbrow was purchased there also?? I've no idea where mirrors derive from, but they are brilliant, give lots of rear coverage.
> 
> I understand what you mean by saying "but TBH I really don't think I would have coped". Poptop has its uses if discreetion is required and, when we do pop it up :rolleyes2: this is for overnight storage purposes only.
> 
> ...



There is three of us so ned the extra bed lol

I really liek your van.

I use same username on 80-90.jk,BY


----------



## nij (Mar 31, 2012)

I sleep upstairs leaving the mrs and daughter to have the lower area lol


----------

